# Photos from Silverleaf Ozark Mountain resort, the newest Presidential units



## abbekit (Sep 29, 2007)

Just got back last night.  The newest Presidential units are somewhat different than the older units.  Bigger kitchens in the B side lockout unit.  Nicer furnishings.  They are getting away from the rustic fishing lodge look of furniture and decorations and putting in a nicer (IMO) decor. 

The building we stayed was about a year old.  They have another building of Presidential units currently under construction (looks like it will be the same layout as the building we stayed in).  

I'll get my review written later this week but you can get a pretty good idea of the resort from the photos (just click below).


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 29, 2007)

Very nice units with good views. I just wish developers would stop being cheap and put curtains in the bedrooms rather than those cheap white mini-blinds. Nothing like waking up early in the morning whether you want to or not because the mini-blinds don't keep the light out.


----------



## abbekit (Sep 29, 2007)

The unit we were in had the white 2" blinds which we prefer over curtains.  But actually my photos may give you the wrong impression because the first thing I do when we have  a private location of our condo is raise all the blinds (and leave them up) for the entire week.  We love bright sunny rooms, even early in the morning.  I like to wake up to the view if we have one.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 30, 2007)

No wrong impression, I'm just not a fan of blinds. Curtains can be opened as well but provide darkness for those on vacation that want to sleep in. Blinds, on the other hand, do not provide adaquate darkness if you're one of those that happen to enjoy sleeping late for a change. 

It's all just personal preference. There's really no right or wrong way to do it. We tend to look for those resorts that have curtians and exchange into them when we have the choice.


----------



## abbekit (Sep 30, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> No wrong impression, I'm just not a fan of blinds. Curtains can be opened as well but provide darkness for those on vacation that want to sleep in. Blinds, on the other hand, do not provide adaquate darkness if you're one of those that happen to enjoy sleeping late for a change.
> 
> It's all just personal preference. There's really no right or wrong way to do it. We tend to look for those resorts that have curtians and exchange into them when we have the choice.



That's one reason I love to look at photos of the interior of the resorts (and why I take them for others to see).  I really like knowing what the rooms look like and what amenities they have.  

You're right about how we all prefer something different in a resort.  When we travel I take some tie-backs that I can use on curtains because I like them to be fully open and out of the way.  But we are up-with-the-sun kind of people.  

Just looked at some of your photos.  You've been to some great places!


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 30, 2007)

abbekit said:


> That's one reason I love to look at photos of the interior of the resorts (and why I take them for others to see).  I really like knowing what the rooms look like and what amenities they have.
> 
> You're right about how we all prefer something different in a resort.  When we travel I take some tie-backs that I can use on curtains because I like them to be fully open and out of the way.  But we are up-with-the-sun kind of people.
> 
> Just looked at some of your photos.  You've been to some great places!




We started doing the same thing as you a few years back as far as taking pictures. I wish I'd have thought about it back when we first started exchanging. While I did take a few pics of those first couple of exchanges, it wasn't anything extensive. 

It's to bad there's not a links page that could have links to all the members pictures of timeshare's we've stayed in. I know there's a ton of them out there. It's just that there are so many different web sites for photo uploads that it's time consuming to locate via searches of each site for those photo's.


----------



## abbekit (Oct 1, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> It's to bad there's not a links page that could have links to all the members pictures of timeshare's we've stayed in. I know there's a ton of them out there. It's just that there are so many different web sites for photo uploads that it's time consuming to locate via searches of each site for those photo's.



I love the way Tripadvisor.com has their review site set up so that you can view/add photos to a review.  Adding (or linking) the photos directly to the reviews is really helpful.

I didn't take too many photos in our early days of TS (back when we were still using film ).  Now the first thing I do is run around the condo (or hotel room) and take a photo of each room.  It just takes a couple of minutes and I think it gives people a really good idea of what they are getting when they are looking for a good place to stay.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 2, 2007)

abbekit said:


> I love the way Tripadvisor.com has their review site set up so that you can view/add photos to a review.  Adding (or linking) the photos directly to the reviews is really helpful.
> 
> I didn't take too many photos in our early days of TS (back when we were still using film ).  Now the first thing I do is run around the condo (or hotel room) and take a photo of each room.  It just takes a couple of minutes and I think it gives people a really good idea of what they are getting when they are looking for a good place to stay.




Now I can prove to my wife that I'm not really insane. Other people do the same thing I do.


----------



## Dori (Oct 2, 2007)

I won't even let anyone in the door until I've taken pictures of the unit before the clutter begins!  We have taken so many TS vacations over the past 15 years that it helps me to remember what each one looks like.

Dori


----------



## Teaguetravels (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi! I'm due to visit Silverleaf Ozark Mt. next week with my dog.  It appears you brought your dog there too.  Did you have any problems b/c you brought your pet?  Do you have any suggestions for doggie activites in the area?  Thanks!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice photos of all the resorts you visited.


----------



## abbekit (Oct 3, 2007)

Teaguetravels said:


> Hi! I'm due to visit Silverleaf Ozark Mt. next week with my dog.  It appears you brought your dog there too.  Did you have any problems b/c you brought your pet?  Do you have any suggestions for doggie activites in the area?  Thanks!



No problems bringing a dog to Silverleaf.  We saw several others besides ours while we were there.  They charge $55 plus you must sign something that says you are responsible.  I always bring a copy of his vaccination certificate but they have never asked to see it.

Our dog is really quiet but I never heard any of the other dogs either.  All dogs were kept on leashes and never bothered anyone (or each other).  The railing on the balcony was narrow enough that we didn't worry about him sitting outside on the third floor but a small dog might be able to fit through the bars.

There is lots of wooded area in the resort and very hilly streets for dog walking.  Plus a nice unpaved flat trail that runs along the creek.  

For near by day hikes I recommend Roaring River State Park and Table Rock Lake State Park.  Roaring River has about 10 miles of rustic hiking trails.  The lakeside trail at Table Rock is a 10 ft. wide paved trail that runs along the lake for 2.2 miles.  We were also told about good trails at the Ruth and Paul Henning Conservation area but we didn't make it there.  In downtown Branson there is a lakefront trail that runs through a city park and along the new Branson Landing shopping district for over a mile.  

Hope you and the dog have a great time!


----------



## abbekit (Oct 8, 2007)

*Review added*

Review of resort to go with these photos has now been posted


----------

